# Funny error message: Could not bind shell folder to interface



## fperron (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello All,

Long time lurker. First (real) post this morning! 

Been using REW for fft and transfer curve display and ran into a problem while switching to REW5. Let me know if this is the proper place to discuss this...

I get a:

"java.lang.InternalError: Could not bind shell folder to interface"

error during startup of the app. that's on laptop A, which was running fine with the older version. I re-installed both the new and older (4.11) REW versions and also updated the java platform to this:

Version: Java SE 6 Update 23
Operating System: Windows Vista 6.0
Architecture: x86

but the problem is always the same. Even 4.11 has a similar error...

The same thing runs fine on laptop B, so I managed to follow the standard instructions at least once...

Something is broken somewhere, I suspect in the default directories or perhaps in the registry... This looks like a setting that prevents the file chooser to initialize properly... Any pointer? Any diagnostic ideas? Anybody with the same problem?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like it could be some kind of system policy/user rights issue, per this old Java bug report: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4879395


----------



## fperron (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks!

I am running Vista, so it might not apply, but this is definitely the same bug signature happening...

They suggest that the registry key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\*customer*\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer should control this access. I looked for an instance of this without luck. What would be a proper value for *customer* in there so that REW would get the registry key? Should the value of customer be set to some java run time engine instead, perhaps? Linux guy here... Never fiddled with the registry before, but I can see how this would get turned into some sort of ENV variables... right?

I will also try to compile the canonical version of the bug, as found in the bug report:

import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
public class TestFileChooser
{
public static void main(String args[])
{
JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
fc.showOpenDialog(null);
}
}

And see if I can reproduce it that way...


----------



## fperron (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah! Don't know if this makes sense, but I found:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/JavaSoft/Prefs/room eq wizard

And there was a bunch of old studio file directories in there that no longer exists on this machine... So I tried removing the offending values first, no luck. I now have deleted the complete registry entry for room eq wizard and will re-install from fresh.

Let's see where this gets me...


----------



## fperron (Aug 16, 2010)

No luck at all.

I deleted all the registry entries for room ew wizard and reinstalled REWv5. Same error again.

I tried adding a Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer key value for NoNetHood set to either 00 or 01 to no avail.

Now that I think of it, this is a Home Edition of Vista. Network Neigborhood does not exist in there. Could it be that?

What I don't grasp is that I ran 4.11 without a hiccup before I upgraded to v5 and now nothing works (not even if I re-install 4.11).

:huh:

Did not play with the canonical code for the bug, it seems I don't have the compiler installed, just the java runtime engine. Gotta go for now...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The error is inside the Java runtime, not REW, so the REW preferences should not affect it.


----------



## fperron (Aug 16, 2010)

Yup. Totally agree.

Any pointers to java run time engine benchmarking or demo code that I could try to run instead?

Thanks for all the help so far, greatly appreciated! Now if I could just go back to sending this pink noise to my airdryer here...


----------

